# rainbow meadow



## Manchy (Nov 16, 2009)

first, i must say i found many really good recipes there and use them all the time. it's just, i've been wondering - isn't the amount they suggest a bit too high? i use half the amount they say should be used, and than it still makes between 2 and 3% of my total oils, keeps scent really nice and long.

do you use the recommended amount, or less? or more :shock: ?


----------



## carebear (Nov 16, 2009)

It's hard to say since it varies with the EO.  I typically use 3-6% depending.


----------



## Manchy (Nov 17, 2009)

yeah, i still tend to use citrusy ones as much as they say, maybe little less. but in some recipes amounts they wrote for eos like peppermint, cinnamon and clove were too risky for me, i put much less than that.


----------



## nup (Nov 17, 2009)

I use as much as they say and my scents seem to last longer. Sometimes I even use more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

I use half and the smell is really strong


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 21, 2009)

Manchy said:
			
		

> first, i must say i found many really good recipes there and use them all the time. it's just, i've been wondering - isn't the amount they suggest a bit too high? i use half the amount they say should be used, and than it still makes between 2 and 3% of my total oils, keeps scent really nice and long.
> 
> do you use the recommended amount, or less? or more :shock: ?



That's what I thought too so I generally use the amounts recommended in the MMS calculator.  It would cost me a fortune otherwise.  :wink:


----------

